

Drawings of Apache Life, Made by a Prisoner of War in the Late 19th Century - benbreen
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2015/08/04/history_of_apache_indians_frederick_gokliz_drawings_of_apache_life.html

======
crashedsnow
I mean, it's a cool story and all. But... c'mon guys. Was the prisoner a 4
year old?

------
Asbostos
It looks like Apaches loved killing. Kind of fitting they have a killing
machine (helicopter) named after them.

------
Jezparov
Not going to lie. By the end of the fourth word of this title, I was thinking
of Apache httpd and Conway's game of life. Title took an unexpected turn!

